# Teaching Mice Tricks



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I enjoy watching videos that show the tricks mice learn. I wish I knew how to teach my mice and had the patience to do so.

Does anyone have mice that have learned tricks?

Videos:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

At one time I clicker trained (with a jam lid) a mouse to touch a quarter, and as a reward she could scurry up my arm. Very minor, but it was fun.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Been there tried it
-_-


----------

